# Spontini Fernand Cortez French Version



## oeasm (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello. I was hoping to get some help in finding a very hard to get recording of Spontini's Fernand Cortez in French. I already own the Italian language version but would greatly appreciate any advice in finding this very difficult and elusive French recording. The last known recording was in 1998, conducted by Jean-Paul Penin, Choeurs et orchestre de la Philharmonie. Starting, Cécile Perrin / Melena Marras. Thank you very much.


----------

